# 1911 gone purple on me...



## SGTRick1775 (May 7, 2008)

I need some help here guys. I bought this Kimber second hand from a good buddy of mine. When I purchased it I did notice a certain purple "hue" to it. Being a novice to the "blueing" of any firearm, can I and should I have this re-surfaced somehow. It is an aluminum frame. Again I have absolutely no knowledge on the resurfacing of anything but don't care much for the purple side this piece has turned. What would cause this and how can I prevent it from happening again?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated :smt1099

Here's some pics,


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

1 thread is enough. http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=22991

The majority of folks use the "new posts" link, which pulls posts from all the sub forums...


----------

